# 11 Year Old Zac Has Gone Pro !!!!!!!!



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Please keep in mind that I bring this exciting news to you in a very humble way. This is not a moment of bragging ,I am just an excited dad which is once again proud of his son. 

I'm sure most of the members rememberfollowing & reading Zac's hunting stories this past season. His season left me speechless at times & I continue to wonder how everything falls into place for this young man. Zac ended his deer season with a total of 22 deer. Five of which were bow kills. 

This year has changed his life with a dream come true. 

I'll start this short storybackin early spring. Hunting season was over for the most part, fishing was around the corner & baseball was next on the hobby list. Zac has been playing ball since he was old enough to start tee-ball. This year it all came to an end.

The day I found out it was time for register I let Zac know & fully expected him to go with the flow. Instead, Zac stood up for his feelings & changed our world.

Zac came to me & said, "dad! We need to talk" Zac then told me quote " Dad, you know the last thing I want to do is disappoint you. I don't want to let you down, but I'm through with baseball!!!!!!! I do not want to play anymore, my heart is just not in it." With that being said I then had to come to grips that I would never get to sit & watch my son play again. I told him, " Son if your hearts not in it, then I don't expect you to play. " His next sentence would come truewith the speed that still leaves me in disbelief.

Zac said to me, " Dad my heart is in hunting & fishing &Iwant togive it my all. I want to make a living with it & have my own hunting show one day." With that said, I told him it never hurts to dream. Little did I know that God had a plan for him.

About three weeks later, I was invited to take Zac to a friends pond in Jay to bass fish. On a whim we decided to stop by Mike's Gun Shop on the way home. That stop would change his world. Mike Scott met little Zac that day & spent some time talking to him. After they made a connection Mike took notice to Zac & popped a question on him. Mike asked Zac what kind of grades he made in school. Zac replied " I'm an honor student sir! " Mike then asked Zac if he knew what an OL'MAN TREESTAND was.As most of us know, Mike is now the owner of OL'MAN,He then asked Zac, " Son how would you like to be part of my prostaff & help push my product." Zac freaked out & I about fainted.

Over about a three month period Zac has found himself picked as the youngest prostaff of the Nationwide hunting show called OUTDOOR ALLSTARS. The show is a Christian based hunting showproduced byWayne Burns from Birmingham AL.OUTDOOR ALLSTARShas been around for six years & it's ratings continue to grow.Zac will be hunting along side many of the CMA artists & other influential people. Direct TV is now inover125 million homes across the nation.If you have DIRECT TV. tune into the MAN ( Maximum Adventure Network )channel each week.This year instead of justhearing about Zac's hunting stories, watchOUTDOOR ALLSTARS onDIRECT TV , watch theMAN channel as Zac, fellow prostaff, & guest travel the country bringing the sport of hunting to your living room.

With Zac having hunts scheduled in Illinois, South Texas, Central Texas, Missouri, Alabama & Florida. The show is using himto helpbe apositive influence & capture the audience of our youth. Our future is in the hands of our children. In our troubled world, we need to focus on the children & try to bring back the morals we have sadly seem to have lost. 

Looking back at the short time I have had with my son, I can remember ever since herealized he was alive, he has been in touch with the Lord. As he was growing up my friend Marc Kaunitz & I would joke & we wouldcall him little Jesus because he would never do wrong. I'm here today to tell you, my son is by no means perfect, but I am ever so proud of what he is about. He has earned his creditsby showingrespect, manners, the ability to communicate withpeople, & keeping God in his life. I listened to Zac during an interview from a reporter. When he was asked, What place are you looking the most forward to going towith all this. His response was " I am looking the most forward to reaching out to other youth in a positive way & being a good example to others." I thought WOW!!!! I believe in all my heart, this is a God sent for little Zac. I am so proud to be his dad.

I want to take this time to thank the Pensacola Fishing Forum & all of it's members. You people gave Zac so much support last year & I feel you have beena huge part of his success. Kids feed off of praise & you guy's gave him plenty of it.

Another special thanks to Ron Deckert, Adam Ellison, Ben Ellison, Mike Campbell, Joe Campus, Amos Hill, Jimmy Flowers, Marc Kaunitz, Jimmy Boyett, Richard Johnson, Jason Adams, Tommy Henry,The crew at OUTCAST BAIT & TACKLE, & all the other people that played a part in Zac's season last year.

A special thanks to my Lovely wife Chrissy whohas the roleof Zac's stepmother. Her help with Zac has been a huge blessing.

Another special thanks to Mr. Mike Scott for believing in Zac. Thank's for the hook up!!!!!!

Go to the link & check it out! http://www.outdoorallstars.com/

The first thing you may want to do is click on the speaker in the lower right corner to stop the intro music. Go to photo's & then prostaff.You can also find Zac in the news section. Click onhis picture & read more. Watch the six videos to get anexample of the show. Check out the guest & have fun navigating the site.










Check out the sponsors for the show. Without them it couldn't happen. Zac's most exciting moment thus far. Mathews just built him a bow with his name engraved in it.HE'S PUMPED to say the least.

The gentleman beside Zac is Mr. Wayne Burns.










When dead & gone, your legacy is your children.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats great opportunity, Im jealous. Good luck with it and hope the best for both of all. :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Man Zac is one lucky guy. Talk about livin the life. Congrads to both of ya.

:clap:clap


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!!! that is truly fantastic!!!!...Congrat's to Zac..:bowdown:clap.....and Dad I darn sure would be bragging...congrat's to you for being you!!! and raising a fine young man like Zac!!:clap


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I had the chance to meet Chad and Zac both today as I interviewed them for the Hook, Line & Sinker story this wek.

Wow.

It's one thing to be a great hunter at such a young age but entirely another to be so polite, well-spoken and completely straight forward.

This young man, not a boy but truly a young man, told me exactly what was on his mind and spoke what he felt.

Chad, be proud.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! That's awsome! :bowdown:bowdown Congratulations Zac! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Heard about this the other day from his VERY PROUD Grandmother. Congrats Zac!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow congratulations Dad!!..I know I dont give God enough recognition publicly, but my first response here is definitely 'Give thanks to God!!' What an exciting experience for your son!


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Incredible opportunity !! I can't wait to see the upcoming hunts. Congrats !!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations Zac!!!!

that is awesome!!!:bowdown


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

What a great opportunity, to be able to do something he loves in a way that honors God and helps him build his character and faith. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Ecclesiastes 5:19

Moreover, when God gives any man wealth and possessions, and enables him to enjoy them, to accept his lot and be *happy in his work*?this is a gift of God.



Awesome!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Congratulations to you both!:clap


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW! I just saw this. Congratulations Zac and best wishes in your new career!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chad, I cannot believe I just saw this post...:doh Tell ZAC he is in good spirits with the folks Mr. Scott has in line w/ him... This is a heck of an opportunity and you only thought I was joking when I commented about him having a show!!! Proud dad you are and I would be spreading it all over....Many great :clap:clap:clap to Zac and best hopes and dreams to ya'll...



GREAT JOB ZAC!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEET!!!!! Congratulations Zac and Dad!!!!!!



:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations Zac, Keep up your Grades, and earn a buck or 2 while you experience what God has enabled you to. Congratulations to the Parents for raising a child the right way, Nice people do not always finish last.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown Also just read the article in PNJ. great article. I hope the best for Zac. Chad, you have made the Cooper name one that is respected in our hunting and fishing world and now Your son continues your legacy.:usaflag

Truly a gift from the good lord and glad to see it recognized as so:angel


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Zac!!!! I know you have a proud dad, keep up the good work guys. :clap


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

What a great example of why we need to take the time to invest in our kids. I know you must be proud Dad!Looking forward to reading & watching moreof Zac:clap


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, that's AWESOME Zac!! Chad, you have every right to be a proud dad and brag a little.


----------



## KoolKat45 (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Zac and Dadthat is awesome... :clap


----------



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

This is an AWESOME story! What a great way to begin a new season and potentially a long standing career doing what you love the most. Congratulations ZAC!& be proud Chad.

I know that if any one of my 3 daughters every were to get as deep into hunting as Zac and thishappened to them, I would be just as proud. 

Good things happen to good people...but GREAT things happen to dedicated and TRUE individuals. Great to see such an understanding, supportivedad and a child as strong as Zac, willing to stand up for what he really loves!

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm speechless:banghead:banghead:banghead

AWESOME


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!

NOW...........

I want an autograph!!!!!

George


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Great story and what a great Dad! Congrats and best of luck with this.:clap


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome, I might need to schedule some time with this young man so he can teach me a few of his tricks. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## WhiteDog (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome young man...Great Dad..

Congratulations Zac!

WhiteDog


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Congratulations Zac !


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Chad...go to the link below and read my post to Zac several months back. I recognized there was something special about Zac back then, and obviously others have noticed as well:

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic43110-42-1.aspx#bm43354

Congrats Zac! Great story! Stay humble and enjoy your youth!!! You've done a GREAT job too Dad!


----------



## 10PT (Feb 25, 2008)

Chad you have done an outstanding job with that young man, congratulations Zac I know all of your shows will be a real adventure.

Joe


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats to Zac and the proud papa


----------



## bigblue98 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thats great. I would be just as pround. Congrats.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks BigBlue, I am glad you brought this back to the top. I completely missed this post. Congrats from the bottom of my heart to you and Zac. That is incredible and it is truly wonderful when something like that happens. Blessings from above.:bowdown


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

All year long myself and the guys at work watched and read Zac's stories all year and it was mentioned he should do something like this.I think it is awesome it is definately the chance of a lifetime.


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks again guy's for all the support. I just got back from dropping Zac off in Alabama today. He will be staying this weekin Birmingham with the shows producer & host Wayne Burns. They plan to fine tune his new bow, do a photo shoot, build more video for the upcoming shows, & do another hog hunt. For those of you interested in following his progress, I will keep youposted.

Thanks again to everybody, you guy's are keeping him pumped up.

I realize this is the hunting forum, I just didn't want to start another post, check out his cat fish he caught yesterday. He was casting a small rooster tail for bream &this happened.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

way to go zac. i look foward to reading and watching your reports. dad my hats off to you for raising such a gentleman. keep'em coming.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Chad Cooper (6/22/2008)*Thanks again guy's for all the support. I just got back from dropping Zac off in Alabama today. He will be staying this weekin Birmingham with the shows producer & host Wayne Burns. They plan to fine tune his new bow, do a photo shoot, build more video for the upcoming shows, & do another hog hunt. For those of you interested in following his progress, I will keep youposted.
> 
> Thanks again to everybody, you guy's are keeping him pumped up.
> 
> I realize this is the hunting forum, I just didn't want to start another post, check out his cat fish he caught yesterday. He was casting a small rooster tail for bream &this happened.




WOW that is fantasic....truly living out a dream....congrat's on a monster cat!!!!:bowdown

Please keep us up to date with Zac....I look forward to all the future post on his amazingwish come true!!!!:clap:angel


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

I too have met this young man a couple of times. He is definitely as polite and straightforward as you wish most adults could be, he sets a great example for kids and deserves every bit of recognition he gets. My oldest son, 9, is also obsessed with the outdoors, and has also learned way more about hunting and fishing than I ever knew at his age, the passion he shows in scouting trips and preperation for bird and deer seasons has been unreal. He often sees and notices twice the signs in the woods than I do. I know the excitement he would have for an opportunity like that would be flooring, so I am sure Zac is pumped. Congrats dad as I can tell by your story you too are pumped, all of us would be. Not only for the opportunity that has come, but for raising and setting good morals in your son, that has seemed to fade these days. Good Luck in all of your adventures.


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

> *TUBBLAWNS (6/25/2008)*I too have met this young man a couple of times. He is definitely as polite and straightforward as you wish most adults could be, he sets a great example for kids and deserves every bit of recognition he gets. My oldest son, 9, is also obsessed with the outdoors, and has also learned way more about hunting and fishing than I ever knew at his age, the passion he shows in scouting trips and preperation for bird and deer seasons has been unreal. He often sees and notices twice the signs in the woods than I do. I know the excitement he would have for an opportunity like that would be flooring, so I am sure Zac is pumped. Congrats dad as I can tell by your story you too are pumped, all of us would be. Not only for the opportunity that has come, but for raising and setting good morals in your son, that has seemed to fade these days. Good Luck in all of your adventures.


Thanks for the comments Drew! I'm very glad to hear about your 9 year old. Keep supporting his wishes & help provide opportunities to make things happen for him. Good hunting trips can cost lot's of $$$$$$$$$$ but your child is worth everything you have.

I'm excited to pick up Zac tomorrow inAlabama, I have been told he SCORED in Birmingham on a hog hunt. I'm waiting for all the details.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

just wondering when are we going to be able to see zac on t.v. and does anyone kow who he is hunting for


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

congrats 

that is awsome:bowdown


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW this is an awesome story. I don't know if I have ever beenthis happy for someone I have never met before. Congrats to both of you. Him for working hard at something he is passionate about and to you for realizing there is more to raising children than just feeding and watering them. I can't wait to hear more. 

I am not an avid hunter so I don't check the hunting section very often. I think you should post this in the General section of the Off Topic section. I am very sure nobody would mind. 

My hats off to both of you.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

GREAT job Zac on the Gulf Coast Outdoorsshow! I look forward to meeting you one day.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

AWESOME!!!! Way to go Zac!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (9/28/2008)*GREAT job Zac on the Outcast show! I look forward to meeting you one day.




HEY! That wasn't the Outcast Show.


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Joe,

I wanted to send a special thanks to you for your interest in Zac. You have been a powerful force in gaining exposure for him. He has now started branching out more on a national level & your story in the PNJ got it started. We enjoyed being on your show last night & thanks again for the invitation.

Anotherthank youto the PFF for your great support !!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Chad,

It was my pleasure to have you guys on. Any time I can do anything for you, just ask.

Zac has impressed me from Day 1 and he just keeps getting better.

I'm just glad I can help and one day I'll be able to say I knew him way back when.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i saw the show lastnight, thats one fine youngman right there. keep up the great work zac. hope to see on espn real soon. good luck


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (9/28/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Linda&Ernie (9/28/2008)*GREAT job Zac on the Outcast show! I look forward to meeting you one day.
> ...


SORRY JOE... I knew that- I was having one of those blonde moments...lol ~ Linda


----------

